# Who offers classes/advice in Michigan?



## FlyWilde (Mar 16, 2011)

EDIT: Found an incredible local source for wood turning instruction.

The work shop is nearing completion (for this stage … lol) and I live near Gaylord, MI. The power tools should be delivered about the 1st week of April. Even though what hair is left is grey (OK, 'clear' might be more accurate) I am something of a newbie to all of this. I've built some projects over the years but nothing major and certainly nothing of real quality. One-on-one instruction steepens my learning curve far more than books and DVDs.

Specifically, I am looking for someone coming to my place and helping me set up, trueup, tune and tweak some new power tools (lathe, cabinet saw, drill press, joiner, router table, bandsaw).

I am willing to pay cash, have a very flexible schedule, my work shop is heated and the stuff I bought isn't junk.

So…. if you're near, have the skills and are interested, let me know.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I am a little to far away to help you out.
In Flint,Mi
Good Luck
Tears wash out the sawdust !!!!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Woodcraft stores in Michigan have classes


----------



## FlyWilde (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

The nearest Woodcraft store is an hour and half away.

I'm just looking for some hands on guidance on setting up power tools out of the box. Putting them together is not so much the issue as getting them trued up and tweaked for maximum accuracy. Been reading a lot but it is no substitute for real world experience.


----------

